# Review: The Book of Vile Darkness by Wizards of the Coast



## da_samus (Dec 15, 2011)

really nice review

i had introduced the book of vile darkness as an object that my players didn't know what it was and they coulded read it. 

i think i will buy this 4e version for the stats of the artefact


----------



## Windjammer (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for this very thoughtful review. I must say, I was a bit suspicious about some of your past reviews, but this one and the previous one (on Heroes of the Feywild) really show you as a very scrupolous and fair minded reviewer.

As to the price point, from your description of the product I wouldn't personally compare it so much to another hardbook as to a 4E Classic adventure. You know, the HPE series which came in a folder, featuring two booklets (together at ca. 100 pages) with a poster map. Sounds pretty much like what you have here.  Those adventures retailed at 25 dollars back in 2008-2009. I think adding 5 dollars when we near 2012 is not too far fetched.

Anyway, thanks again for the review. I'm going to give this a pass, especially when James Raggi has just re-published _Corcosa_, which _is _for mature audiences, but I really appreciate such an honest and all round informative break down of the content.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Dec 17, 2011)

It should be said that the reason the age warning is there is for a recent US law requiring expensive, and time consuming certifications on lead content in products sold to children under a specific age. By putting an age limit on a product you don't have to certify your product is lead-free.

Yes, books qualified as a product requiring lead-free certifications.


----------

